#kubuntu-se 2011-01-24
<nicklas_> hello
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-25
<nicklas_> sovdags, gn
<nicklas_> nån här?
<x_link> names
<nicklas_> yo
<nicklas_> så imorrn smäller det
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-26
<nicklas_> tja, kommer kde 4.6 till updates eller backports idag?
<nicklas_> kommer uppdatering vara så stor att man kommer få fonfigurera om grejer?
<nicklas_> måste visst gå
<Philip5> tror inte den kommer till den officiella backports alls
<Philip5> däremot kan man köra med kubuntus egna backports
<nicklas_> Philip5: det jag menar o det jag kör ;-)
<nicklas_> sorry, var lite vag
<Philip5> de har 4.6 rc2 i sin ppa än så länge
<Philip5> jag har själv inte börjat med den än utan kör 4.5.5
<nicklas_> Philip5: ok, 4.5.5 menar du? kör det
<nicklas_> måste gå nu, men tack
<Philip5> oki
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-27
<Philip5> yeay! kde 4.6.0 är här!!! http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46-w09.png
<Philip5> x_link: se vad du går miste om när du ska sitta med gamla kde3
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<dagon_> \o
#kubuntu-se 2011-01-28
<nicklas_> hallå
<nicklas_> 4.6 funkar bra för er? uppdaterade igår och tömde min home men har inte hunnit testa än
<x_link> Philip5: Nöjd med nya KDE?
<Philip5> jodå, som alltid blir det bar bättre och bättre
<x_link> Nice
<dagon_> snart dags för mig att gå över också
<dagon_> lämna gnome :D
<Philip5> dagon_: har jag hört många gånger från dig ;)
<Philip5> hur kär du är i kde men bara går tillbaka till gnome och fegar
<dagon_> nein
<dagon_> imorgon sker det :D
#kubuntu-se 2013-01-26
<maxjezy> tjena Philip5 
<Philip5> kena maxjezy
<maxjezy> jahapp, du sitter här i kanalen du med
<maxjezy> antar du också kör kubuntu då
<Philip5> jajamen. nästan alltid
<maxjezy> intressant, hur är det med blender i din ppa nuförtiden? någon prio?
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-20
<Philip5> QTjezy: är du en lycklig paketmottagare idag??
<QTjezy> jag har inte varit i studion och tittat posten ännu
<Philip5> studion?
<QTjezy> ja min fotostudio
<Philip5> du menar hemma.... ;)
<QTjezy> aaa
<QTjezy> http://www.junkcheese.se/
<QTjezy> Flygisoft, va säger du som kan det här med interwebben?
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-21
<Philip5> QTjezy: nu har jag fått mina ersättningsfilter
<Philip5> verkar inte vara så bra kvalietssäkring på de billiga för det oranga filtret som hade skiftningar kom nytt som inte har skiftningar men en lite mörkare orange.
<Philip5> 5 färgade filter för 200 kr kanske förklarar endel :D
<QTjezy> :)
<Philip5> det blåa filtret som också hade färgskitningar hade samma färg med den nya
<Philip5> duger ändå till min holga
<Philip5> den är ju inte perfektion direkt
<QTjezy> nej, det är lite som instagram
<QTjezy> två filter på varandra med lite skägg imellan så
<Philip5> jo
<QTjezy> Philip5, använder du instagram något?
<QTjezy> eller twittr?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> jo twitter
<Philip5> men bara till att publicera om jag lagt upp något på min ppa
<Philip5> instagram är mest fjortisgrej tycker jag
<QTjezy> jag har aldrig sett en twitt
<QTjezy> instagram har man ju hört talas om och även sett effekterna av nån gång, men konstigt nog har inte mina fantasivänner varken twitter eller instagram
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-22
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du sett på YNs sajt nu??? :O
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Flygisoft> Blev ddosad nyss, jävla äckel nissar
<Philip5> http://www.hkyongnuo.com/e-detail.php?ID=339
<Philip5> drygt
<Flygisoft> Ohhhh :D
<Philip5> den är som ute nu hos YN med firmware update men jag har inte kunnat hitta någon som säljer den än
<Philip5> så det är väl bara en tidsfråga innan den dyker upp överallt
<Philip5> ska beställa diiiiirekt jag ser någon på ebay
<Flygisoft> Bra med lön på fredag då
<Flygisoft> Mjo ska beställa med
<Flygisoft> Kanske blir en blixt direkt också
<Philip5> blir det en YN-568EX?
<Philip5> jag är sugen på 2 sådana men det är en prioriteringsfråga mot annat då jag redan har 5 blixtar :O
<Philip5> och 3 studioblixtar ;)
<Flygisoft> Jo tänkte ju det
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> men jag har ju bara hss på 1 av dem :(
<Philip5> kan köra supersync på studioblixtarna
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Sugen på ny kamera med, så typ ett 50mm objektiv
<Flygisoft> mycket man vill ha
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> jag är sugen på en nikon d800e
<Philip5> men det är ju en slant att lägga
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast nu beställde jag kemi och film för 2000 kr. analogt är ju dyrt att hålla på med men väldigt skoj
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :D
<Flygisoft> Har du börjat greja lite med det själv nu?
<Flygisoft> eller beställer du för att börja
<QTjezy>  Flygisoft tänkte du fullformat?
<QTjezy> Philip5, analogt är egentligen snorbilligt att hålla på med
<QTjezy> säg att du köper en analog kamera med 3 objektiv för 2000kr
<QTjezy> då får du väldigt bra kvalitet på grejerna
<QTjezy> samtidigt så köper du kemi och papper och plast och allt omkring för säg 5000kr
<QTjezy> då har du så det räcker ett tag
<QTjezy> total kostnad för fotoutrustning i proffsklass  = 7000kr
<QTjezy> får man inte ens en ingångskamera i digitala världen med
<QTjezy> och då är det digitala skitfiler som måste lagras på extern hårdvara som också kostar pengar
<QTjezy> digitalt = dyyyyrt.
<QTjezy> analogt = billigt
<QTjezy> men ser man analogt som något hipsterigt och något man inte kommer använda och ha nytta av så är givetvis 7000 mycket för ingenting
<QTjezy> men satsar man på analogt så är det ju galet billigt 
<QTjezy> man kan ha flera olika kameror också
<QTjezy> inte som med digitalt, att ett extra hus kostar 10 000kr extra
<QTjezy> lal lallla..
<QTjezy> oh...
<QTjezy> egentligen är 50 mm lite väl lite på en crop
<QTjezy> tror man ska satsa på 35 mm 1.4
<QTjezy> beror väl egentligen på vilken typ av foto man kör mest men, 50 mm inomhus tycker jag är för tajt.
<QTjezy> mina 35 och 28 används mer flitigt här hemma, 50 mm är nice utomhus
<Philip5> jo 50mm på en crop inomhus är rätt tajt om man inte bara ska fota ansikten
<QTjezy> sitter och funderar på när det blir retro och sexigt med analoga videokameror
<QTjezy> jag är sugen på någon stor jävla klump med video out på och svhs band typ
<QTjezy> the hunger games catching fire
<QTjezy> har ni sett den?
<Philip5> 8mm film är väl inne på retrovis
<Philip5> nope, inte sett
<QTjezy> tycker faktiskt den är spännande
<QTjezy> hoppas sista filmen kommer snart
<QTjezy>  verkar vara 2014 och part 2 kommer 2015
<QTjezy> snåååålt.
<QTjezy> fattar inte grejen med part  1 och part 2 
<QTjezy> gör en film på 5 timmar istället
<QTjezy> teknologin finns
<QTjezy> är det dumt att packa bilder i rar?
<QTjezy> 14,1 gb bilder och film blev 13.6 packat i rar.
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-23
<Philip5> som med the hobbit... senaste filmen slutar efter 3 timmar nästan med en cliffhanger som i en tv-serie
<QTjezy> tjena Philip5  och Oztacon !
<Oztacon> Hejsan
<QTjezy> idag har man shoppat nya spel till datorn
<QTjezy> det ni!
<Oztacon> Får man fråga vilka spel du shoppat?
<QTjezy> GTA IV och GTA IV Liberty city storys och LIMBO
<QTjezy> 200 kr helt nya från game
<QTjezy> billigt att inte köpa senaste spelen
<Oztacon> LÃ¥ter som en bra deal
<QTjezy> 3 för 2 deal är ganska nice när det gäller spel
<QTjezy> man köper ju alltid två åt gången och att få ett gratis då är inte fel.
<Oztacon> Ah antar att du tog limbo som ditt extra spel?
<QTjezy> oavsätt om 3 för 2 dealen finns eller ej
<QTjezy> japp
<QTjezy> tänkte först ta gta san andreas
<QTjezy> men det kändes lite gammalt 
<Oztacon> +1 till limbo! 
<QTjezy> jo, det verkar riktigt nice
<QTjezy> man får med glasögon för 3d med
<Philip5> hallååå
<QTjezy> var någon limited sexig version med nice box och allt
<Oztacon> Har totalt tröttnat på hela GTA serien!
<Oztacon> Ah soft fick du med någon behind the scene grejer oxå?
<QTjezy> jag spelar gta som ett bilspel med lite frihet 
<QTjezy> har inte kollat så noga, somnade när ja kom hem typ
<QTjezy> sitter och installerar gta nu
<Oztacon> Ja alltså jag spelar GTA som ett totalt kaos spel! Det är jue bara kul att fuska i det!
<QTjezy> hunger games borde finnas som spel
<QTjezy> kanske finns iofs, jag har noll koll.
<Oztacon> +1 om det inte finns så låter det som en rätt bra ide faktiskt!
<Oztacon> Måste faktiskt fråga: Har du kört dom första GTA spelen? (1an o 2an)
<QTjezy> japp
<QTjezy> 100 tals timmar
<QTjezy> iaf 100..
<Oztacon> Får rätt bra flashbacks när jag tänker på dom där spelen! <3
<QTjezy> jo, samma här.
<QTjezy> Philip5, imorgon kommer min kamera hem
<QTjezy> jag har fått avi men. inte haft tid att hämta ut den
<QTjezy> har ju ingen smartphone så såg inte att det kommit förän nu sent.
<QTjezy> fattar inte HDMI hypen, priserna på kablarna är galna
<QTjezy> http://www.tradera.com/item/302000/199842451/asahi-auto-takumar-85-1-8-till-m42
<QTjezy> är lite bra sugen på denna
<Philip5> QTjezy: skoj. vilken av alla är det som kommer?
<QTjezy> olga!
<Philip5> aha
<QTjezy> tror jag har fått avi till det andra också
<QTjezy> ska gå och se efter imorgon
<Philip5> kan bli skoj
<Philip5> holgan är ju inte så upphetsande att bara hålla i kanske
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-24
<QTjezy> gah va trisst gta iv är, denna version har verkligen inte stöd för xboxkontrollern
<QTjezy> hälften av knapparna kanske
<QTjezy> limbo däremot var värt 
<QTjezy> svenskt spel verkar det som
<Philip5> QTjezy: har du hämta några prylar då?
<QTjezy> Philip5, nah, galet seg idag
<QTjezy> åker nog och hämtar imorgon
<Philip5> segis
<QTjezy> jepp
<QTjezy> om jag hade haft en snöskoter hade jag åkt men nu känns det som ett mission ovärt kylan
<QTjezy> -19
<Philip5> trodde du var en hårding
<Philip5> men du verkar mer vara en skåning
<QTjezy> en hårding utan skosnöter!
<QTjezy> snöskoter!
<QTjezy> stannar ju hemma dagar som denna.
<QTjezy> we.. weee live like wee never dieee... die like we never live...
<Philip5> du hämtar väl inte ut grejerna förrän snön smälter
<QTjezy> jorå, imorrn lär det ske.
<Philip5> har ett påväg med dhl nu men ligger i tyskland för att skickas till arlanda
<QTjezy> vad är det då?
<Philip5> film och kemi
<Philip5> Flygisoft: http://www.eachshot.com/product/yongnuo-yn-622n-tx-i-ttl-lcd-wireless-flash-controller-wireless-flash-trigger-transceiver-for-nikon-dslr/
<Philip5> Flygisoft: börjat dyka upp hos kinesiska säljare på ebay också för runt 500 kr :D
<QTjezy> snart är det vi som kommer sälja billigt och kina köpa från oss på ebay
<Philip5> vi får sälja dalahästar på ebay
<QTjezy> vi går mot diktatur och kina mot demokrati och fina volvobilar och villa och hus.
<QTjezy> hund äter dem ju så villa och uthus och volvo får de nöja sig med.
<QTjezy> ja, vi får alla sitta som emil i skjulet i snickarbon och tälja 
<QTjezy> dagarna i ända
<QTjezy> till rösterna av astrid lindgren ekandes i huvudet.
<QTjezy> Flygisoft är away
<QTjezy> han är grå.
<Philip5> och så kan vi sitta och tycka en massa på bloggar
<Philip5> det är ju inne som karriär
<QTjezy> jasså? har bloggandet blivit stort igen?
<Philip5> var och varannan tjej mellan 12-25 verkar ju vilja bli bloggare eller bara allmän tyckare
<QTjezy> jo, men det klart. de har väl insett att de tycker bättre än reinfält.
<QTjezy> och de gör de säkert.
<Philip5> man ska gärna tycka om en massa saker men helst inte sätta sig in i så mycket fakta på djupet. gärna bara läsa fakta som visar på det man själv tycker
<QTjezy> jo
<QTjezy> jag är väldigt dålig på det där med politik
<Philip5> och sedan tycka lite allmänt eller specifika generaliseringar utifrån grunda antagnanden
<QTjezy> undrar om vi är mer höger än vänster här inne
<QTjezy> kubuntu är ju lite blått.
<QTjezy> medans ubuntu är lite mer rött.
<Philip5> är väl inte bara om politik utan om teknik, produkter och allt möjligt. man ska sätta sig in i något på 15 min och sedan uttala sig som expert
<QTjezy> jo, fast produkter är ju politik det med.
<Philip5> tidnignar som metro framställs som tunga
<Philip5> men ni kanske inte har metro där uppe?
<QTjezy> nä, tror fan inte de.t
<QTjezy> vi har st.nu
<QTjezy> feminim tidning med inslag av förakt mot knark i samhället.
<Philip5> är väl nästan så alla tydningar blir mer och mer. artiklarna om tynga komplexa saker ska bara vara lite översiktliga och korta så folk orkar läsa dem
<Philip5> snuttifiering av allt
<QTjezy> den enda nyhetskanalen/media jag diggar är vice
<QTjezy> VICE
<Philip5> miami vice
<Philip5> med don johnsson
<Philip5> :D
<QTjezy> :)
<QTjezy> såg don jon igår
<QTjezy> eller, förrgår
<QTjezy> intressant vinkling på feminismdebatten i den filmenm.
<Philip5> jo
<QTjezy> marinerar ett kilo kyckling innanlår nu
<QTjezy> ska fräsa på en fet potatisgratäng till det
<Philip5> gott
<QTjezy> med bea.
<Philip5> hehe
<QTjezy> aja, kocken till köket nu
<QTjezy> bbl!
<QTjezy> fy fasiken vad maten smakar!
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ohh trevligt, blir att beställa snart då :D
<Flygisoft> QTjezy: Det trevliga med min BNC är att jag ser vad ni har skrivit för grejer trots att jag inte har datorn på ;D
<QTjezy> Flygisoft, :)
<QTjezy> vi skriver ju bara snälla saker här inne så det är såklart trevligt
<Flygisoft> :D
<QTjezy> Philip5 kan vara lite brysk i munnen runt hockeymatcher men annars så brukar det vara ganska lugnt med vårdat språk och allt här inne.
<QTjezy> jämnför man med sossekanalen ubuntu-se så är det som himmelriket.
<Flygisoft> Kan vi använda ovårdat språk här då det ändå bara är vi här?
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju som x_link har dissat oss nu med, fast han var väl inte så aktiv de senaste 2 åren eller så
<QTjezy> i teorin finns det ett litet utrymme för det, men vi har ju windows alla så i praktiken håller det oss lugna.
<QTjezy> dualbottare här inne
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Kör faktiskt bara kubuntu på laptopen
<Flygisoft> Windows på desktopen
<QTjezy> jag kör dualboot nu, windows har blivit så ostabilt med 8.1
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<QTjezy> ja, igår var det svårt att träffa inmatnings/textfältet med musen
<QTjezy> den hoppade över alla såna fält
<Flygisoft> Okej :P
<QTjezy> Flygisoft, kanalen loggas ju annars.
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<QTjezy> Flygisoft, har du spelat limbo?
<Flygisoft> Det har jag inte
<Flygisoft> köpte precis DayZ som jag tänkte spela :P
<Flygisoft> Limbo, är det bra grejer eller?
<QTjezy> galet snyggt är det 
<QTjezy> lite svårt, jag är ganska dålig på spel generellt 
<QTjezy> DayZ verkar koolt
<QTjezy> efterblivna zombies som är galet jobbiga att ta död på
<QTjezy> limbo var prisvärt tycker jag
<QTjezy> man fick 3d glasögon till, och klistermärke och fina svartvita bilder
<QTjezy> köpte ju 2 st gta, ett gick inte starta öht pga sony
<QTjezy> som har något security program som inte gick igenom fullt ut, eller knappt starta.
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Vad går Limbo ut på då?
<Flygisoft> vad är det för typ av spel
<QTjezy> man är en pojk som undviker faror i skogen
<QTjezy> hoppa, dra och putta på saker
<Flygisoft> Läskigt eller?
<QTjezy> japp
<QTjezy> galet läskigt.
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Spelat Amnesia?
<QTjezy> näe, du kan fråga vilka spel jag spelat istället
<Flygisoft> :P
<Flygisoft> Spela Amnesia, det är roligt och läskigt
<Flygisoft> bajsar typ ner mig
<Flygisoft> Paniken som bryter ut när man blir jagad utan att kunna göra något
<Flygisoft> springa och försöka gömma sig
<QTjezy> är det bra grafik och ljud?
<QTjezy> ljud är ju galet viktigt att det är bra, och att det är relevant för var man befinner sig osv.
<Flygisoft> Ja det tycker jag, grafiken är väl lite "äldre" nu
<Flygisoft> var väl något år sedan det kom
<QTjezy> ah, perfekt
<QTjezy> ska ta och köpa det då
<Flygisoft> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEHPwAvrc_U
<Flygisoft> Kolla där
<Flygisoft> Finns en två på det också tror jag
<Flygisoft> inte spelat det dock
<QTjezy> jag köper hellre spelen när de kostar 49 eller 99 än nya för 499:-
<Flygisoft> Amnesia kan ju inte vara så farligt dyrt nu tycker jag
<Flygisoft> 16 euro på steam, tvåan kostar lika mycket ser jag
<Flygisoft> Lustigt nog
<QTjezy> köper hellre fysiskt
<QTjezy> billigare och mer för pengarna
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<QTjezy> i butikk
<Flygisoft> Jo visst är det så
<Philip5> Flygisoft: visst är det najs
<Flygisoft> Yeah ;D
<Flygisoft> Bara en på ebay än vad jag såg?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men det är visst kinesiskt nyår nu när som helst och det blir nog inte volymer av den ute bland säljare förrän efter deras helger
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Läste något om 8 feb eller något sånt
<Philip5> är väl lite som våran jul att saker stannar av inför det
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> jäkla sätt av de där kineserna... de ska jobba på ju
<Flygisoft> Haha menar det, bara jobba på med tekniken som dom är bra på
<Philip5> precis... man har ju hört att de har de så jobbigt i sina fabriker och aldrig får ledigt men det verkar ju vara en myt när de ska leka nyår i någon vecka
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men du är väl tuffar än jag och beställer direkt från kina? jag brukar ju väntar till någon inom eu, oftast U.K, säljer grejerna
<Flygisoft> Lär nog bli så :P
<Flygisoft> Se om personen jag beställde blixten från sist får in den
<Flygisoft> Beställer från dom isf
<Philip5> fick du tull och momspålägg när du köpte blixtarna och triggers förra gången?
<Flygisoft> Nopp
<Philip5> skickades den som gift?
<Philip5> gåva...
<Flygisoft> mm, med ett värde på typ 150kr
<Philip5> busigt
<Flygisoft> Haha jo
<Philip5> du gör skumraskaffärer med kineser alltså
<Philip5> nu är du fast. kommer de kräva att du säljer statshemligheter annars avslöjar de ditt fuffens
<Flygisoft> Haha jaa!
<Flygisoft> Går åt helvete
<Philip5> du är fast
<Flygisoft> fuck
<Philip5> honeytrapp för tekniknerdar
<Philip5> frästar med billiga prylar 
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Sant det
<Philip5> behövs inte ens nakna brudar längre för att fånga sina offer i pinsamma situationer
<Flygisoft> Haha, prylarna lockar mer
<Philip5> japp
<QTjezy> haha, gift!
<Philip5> QTjezy: är det film på tv för dig ikväll?
<Philip5> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0355702/
<QTjezy> ah den där är fet!
<Philip5> kl 23.55
<QTjezy> är det stor skillnad på 1.4 och 1.8?
<Philip5> 1/3 f-stop
<QTjezy> bokeh då? är det värt ?
<QTjezy> funderar på om ja ska byta till 1.4 istället
<Philip5> nä 2/3 fstop är det
<Philip5> bokeh skiljer sig ju mest mellan objektiv till objektiv men dof:en påverkas ju mer lika
<Philip5> sedan beror det på hur bra objektivet är för många är väldigt mjuka när de är helt öppna
<QTjezy> https://www.flashback.org/t2304935
<QTjezy> ja, 1.4 ska visst vara bra på 1.8
<QTjezy> inte så bra på 1.4
<QTjezy> men 1.8 är ganska bra på 1.8 redan
<Philip5> är ju olika
<QTjezy> svårt att hitta fokus i mörker som  1.4 är bättre i
<QTjezy> nu jämnför jag asahi 1.4 och 1.8
<Philip5> aha, vet inget om dem
<Philip5> Flygisoft & QTjezy: tur ni inte bor i argentina för där inför de begränsning mot nätköp från utlandet där man bara får köpa 2 varor om året från utlandet för annars lägger de på en straffavgift på 50% extra som importavgift utöver andra tullavgifter och skatter.
<QTjezy> jag skulle aldrig få för mig att motarbeta svenska återförsäljare genom att handla av utländska
<QTjezy> dont cry for me argentina!
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2014-01-26
<Philip5> Qutezy: köpte visst ett nikonobjektiv idag :)
<Qutezy> Philip5, var du på mediamarkt?
<Qutezy> vad blev det för något?
<Philip5> Qutezy: nä på mediamarkt har de inte mycket skoj. jag var in till stockholm idag
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-19
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Sparar du som PDF eller tiff när du redigerar via PS?
<naxhezy> yo
<Philip5> hej
<naxhezy> Philip5: de va inte igår
<naxhezy> har du fått några julklappar att leka med?
<Philip5> är det här ditt nya nick? ;)
<naxhezy> jepp
<naxhezy> nytt år, nytt nick
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-20
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska du dissa mig idag igen va?
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> igår hade jag föräldrarna på besök
<Philip5> just nu är det vm-handboll
<Flygisoft> Ah ja just det :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Han du städa nu då? :P
<Philip5> hehe, jo jag var färdig med städningen 10 min innan de kom :D
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: När du redigerar i PS, sparar du då som PSD eller tiff?
<Philip5> psd
<Flygisoft> Varför jag började fundera är för att tiff tar ju så otroligt mycket plats
<Flygisoft> Annars är det någon specifik anledning till att du kör PSD?
<Philip5> psd sparar adjustment layers bättre om jag inte minns fel
<Flygisoft> Ja kan nog stämma
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men när sk vi spela CoH då? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vi kan köra om en liten stund, 15 min typ
<Philip5> typ... kollar på vm-handboll som slutar typ då :)
<Flygisoft> Ah jajemen, kanske jag blir klar med detta innan också
<Philip5> ska dra iväg ett mail också
<Philip5> nu är jag redo :)
<Flygisoft> Är inte helt klar än
<Philip5> oki
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nu så
<Flygisoft> Spela?
<Philip5> redo?
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Flygisoft> Ska bara pissa :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> då drar igång ett lir
<Flygisoft> Philip5: SÃ¥
<Flygisoft> nu kommer jag in
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> hur går det?
<Flygisoft> Den installerar massa skit
<Flygisoft> första gången jag startar spelet sedan jag installerade om datorn
<Philip5> ska den installera hela spelet??
<Philip5> det är ju ett par GB
<Flygisoft> Nej nej
<Flygisoft> Var något direkt x grejs
<Flygisoft> Skicka igen
<Philip5> kände du att du var nära?
<Flygisoft> Nej :P
<Philip5> revanchmatch?
<Philip5> jag kan vara tysk om du vill
<Flygisoft> Nerå jag kan köra samma
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Highlighta om du vill köra igen
<Philip5> Flygisoft: 
<Philip5> nu :P
<Flygisoft> Var ju nästan på väg att dra :P
<Philip5> hehe, spelade en automatch
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> har något problem att connecta nu
<Flygisoft> Okej
<Philip5> inte du eller?
<Philip5> får problem med "connecting relic servers"
<Flygisoft> Ne jag är fortfarande inne
<Flygisoft> Stängde aldrig spelet
<Flygisoft> Fast jag kan inte klicka på något online läge
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥ ligger nog nere
<Philip5> nä den vill inte
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ne god natt
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-22
<Philip5> Flygisoft: börjat ladda för helg än då?
<Philip5> imorgon är det väl bara glidarfredag och sedan kung i baren??
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha nja :P
<Flygisoft> Har du börjat göra det eller?
<Philip5> inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Otroligt vad veckorna bara drar iväg
<Philip5> Flygisoft: japp, och jag har inte ens något paket på ingång nu... inget är som förr ;)
<Flygisoft> Låter tråkigt det där :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: En sak jag inte fattar med Godox QT är 8 steg på 50 inställningar?
<Flygisoft> Alltså, det blir ju inga jämna steg?
<Flygisoft> eller hur funkar det där egentligen
<Philip5> står det så?
<Flygisoft> Output from full power (1/1) to 1/128 in 50 steps (5.0-10.0)
<Philip5> annars kunde man ju tänka sig att de kör 10 delsegment på varje stopp
<Philip5> men det kanske inte funkar på max eller min eller något sådant
<Flygisoft> Ah kanske är något sånt
<Flygisoft> Skulle kunna tänka mig att min inte är delat på lika många segment
<Flygisoft> Återstå att se
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad sägs om en vända CoH+
<Philip5> ?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: 15-20min
<Philip5> ?du väntar jag med att slå på en film :)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: eller ska du ddos attackera CoH servererna ikväll igen så du slipper undan en match ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad tiden drar iväg
<Flygisoft> FÃ¥r nog skita i det sorry
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> lirar lite ändå
<Flygisoft> Ja jag måste sova snart så jag orkar upp imorgon
<Philip5> det är nog bäst
<Philip5> jag spöade lite snubbar 4vs4
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-23
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja då var det helg då
<Philip5> Flygisoft: jajamen!
<Philip5> har fredagsmyset börjat?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir det någe CoH ikväll då?? ;)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Det tycker jag
<Flygisoft> Inget fredagsmys än dock
<Philip5> inget fredagsmys bara hardcore CoH :D
<Flygisoft> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<Flygisoft> Ska testa köra lite mer av dom där tyskarna jag körde sist
<Flygisoft> har ju inte kört dom alls nästan
<Philip5> så du är extra ovan med dem
<Philip5> alla olika fraktionerna har ju sina styrkor och svagheter
<Flygisoft> Yepp
<Philip5> Flygisoft: när passar det för dig att träna med PE i CoH då?
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: är det här allt spännande händer?!?! :D
#kubuntu-se 2015-01-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: den här studioblixten är ju också rätt trevlig http://www.phottix.com/index.php/en/indra500-ttl-and-accessories/phottix-indra500-ttl-studio-light-with-ac-adapter-kit.html?options=cart
<Philip5> tyvärr lite väl dyr för att kännas billig men den har ju en del trevliga features
<Flygisoft> Ja såg ju inte helt fel ut
<Flygisoft> Vad kostar den då?
<Philip5> den har ttl och hss
<Flygisoft> Jo jag såg det
<Philip5> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1089949-REG/phottix_indra500_ttl_studio_light.html
<Flygisoft> Som hittat
<Philip5> men den konkurrerar nog som ett billigare alternativ till denna http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1009783-REG/profoto_901094_b1_500_airttl_monolight.html
<Philip5> så jämför man så är den billig
<Philip5> halva priset
<Flygisoft> mm
<Flygisoft> Nice med stor display på dom
<Flygisoft> Ja jag har ju blixten på väg mot sverige nu
<Philip5> men som sagt. frågan är inte om deras pris gör att den hamnar mellan stolarna vad gäller prisklass. den är för dyr för de som vill spara och för billig för de som vill ha det bästa
<Flygisoft> mm troligen
<Philip5> slog du till på godoxen?
<Flygisoft> Jajemen
<Philip5> qt eller qs?
<Flygisoft> qt-300
<Philip5> najs
<Flygisoft> Jo jag hoppas det
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> 300 är lagom om man ska fota med ett avstånd på 1-3 m med blixten från subjektet
<Philip5> det är ju vad man brukar vilja ha för mjukt ljus och porträtt
<Flygisoft> Jo precis
<Philip5> börjar man ställa ljuset längre ifrån så vill man kunna dra på lite mer kräm
<Flygisoft> Ska bli spännande att använda den
<Flygisoft> så får man se hur det fungerar
<Philip5> bara en sådan sak som att ha modelljus är smidigt. men det blir rätt varmt med dem på under längre stunder
<Flygisoft> Jo jag kan tänka mig det
<Flygisoft> är ju trots allt 150w så genererar ju en del värme
<Philip5> ja mer än man kanske tror när de står ganska nära
<Philip5> Flygisoft: finns det chans för någe CoH ikväll då?
<Philip5> ska ner och hämta upp lite tvätt nu bara men sedan kan jag i så fall :)
<Flygisoft> Ja den stora frågan
<Flygisoft> Ska sova nu dockl
<Flygisoft> dock
